# Job openings at Chauvet



## gafftaper (Apr 21, 2009)

_Just got this message on the L&SA e-mail list...
I thought it was interesting to point out that there are three good jobs here in the theater industry. All prefer a technical background but your non-theater skills are really more important. I know there are a lot of young people out there reading CB who would love a career in tech theater but you know what we can't all be roadies on national tours or the TD at the local theater. However, there are many good jobs like these in the industry where you can put your love of theater together with your other skills in accounting, sales, writing, business, engineering... whatever they may be. _

*For Immediate Release*
Contact: [email protected]
*CHAUVET*, a leading manufacturer of lighting products for the entertainment industry, is currently seeking highly motivated individuals to fill key positions in the company. We reward our team members with competitive compensation and benefits packages. CHAUVET is an Equal Opportunity Employer.
*NATIONAL SALES MANAGER*
Seeking a highly motivated individual to lead efforts to solidify and increase CHAUVET’s market share in the USA. The successful candidate will meet sales targets, and business acquisition and retention goals with effective programs and initiatives. He or she will report directly to the CEO. Responsibilities include:
- Prepare and implement sales presentations and marketing programs to meet aggressive goals for new and existing business.
- Manage, coach and evaluate an in-house team of territory managers
- Recruit, train and oversee a network of independent sales representatives
- Conceive and implement internal and on-the-road calling programs;
- Develop procedures and performance measuring systems to assess on-going sales and marketing programs and initiatives; analyze, review and communicate results in an effective manner.
The ideal candidate is a college-educated, high-achieving multi-tasker, a team player, a skilled communicator, an effective manager and strategist with demonstrated sales, management, and business development accomplishments in the entertainment lighting industry.
Minimum five-year experience in an executive sales/management position. Demonstrated familiarity with intelligent lighting systems and understanding of the professional lighting market. B2B sales and marketing experience. Ability to travel extensively and on short notice. Excellent written and oral communication skills. Strong monitoring, organizational, and analytical skills.
*SOUTHWEST TERRITORY BUSINESS MANAGER*
Service existing and source new clients in the assigned territory. Guide, motivate, monitor, and manage sales rep force in the dedicated territory. Initiate outgoing calls and written correspondence to meet established sales targets. Generate personal sales goals. Enter sales orders, expedite incoming calls. Assist with promos, product launches and other marketing initiatives. Traveling required for trade shows and face-to-face meetings with key customers and reps.
Superb communication and people skills, solid sales experience, methodical planning and organization, typing, data entry, computer literacy, marketing flair, self-management, demonstrated ability to inspire and lead others, team player, ability to multi-task and develop compelling oral and written sales presentations, integrity.
Familiarity with lighting effects, DMX protocol and the entertainment industry a plus. Salary commensurate with experience.
*TECHNICAL WRITER*
Primary responsibilities include writing, editing and approving instruction manuals, product silk screens and product specifications for catalogues and websites. Works directly with product managers to ensure accuracy and to meet all deadlines. Must be highly motivated and able to thrive in a fast-paced, entrepreneurial environment. Successful candidates will possess excellent attention to detail, time management skills, organizational skills, and work ethic. Must be a team player. Technical background strongly preferred. Entertainment lighting experience a plus.
Please send all inquiries to [email protected]


----------

